# Under slab leak



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

On call, slab leak, was gone for a few hours, back there tomorrow, leak detectors to show up, so I won't be around tomorrow, had to shut complex down all together tonight.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> On call, slab leak, was gone for a few hours, back there tomorrow, leak detectors to show up, so I won't be around tomorrow, had to shut complex down all together tonight.



oK COOL sounds fun, 

Grab a camera and take some picks for the boys 

Have fun buddy


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

just a suggestion: bring a jet sweat & some ear plugs for the whining tenants, oh the memories.....


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> On call, slab leak, was gone for a few hours, back there tomorrow, leak detectors to show up, so I won't be around tomorrow, had to shut complex down all together tonight.


 

I hate slab leaks, I always try to re-route. Good luck, hope it isn't under the cabinet with the tile counter top :furious:

Next time I get a slab leak, I will call Viega to see if the fitting is listed as being approved for under slab, inside building. A local inspector said it would be cool with him, as long as it was listed as approved by the manufacturer. Easier then brazing. :thumbup:

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Done, thank goodness the concrete cutting company works on weekend emergencies, or I'd still be there, never did see the problem spot but is was beneath the footing, did a slight reroute, 6.25 hrs each with a helper. Forgot to get pictures. American Leak Detectors sure to charge allot on a Sunday, but was will worth it. We have reason to believe a capped line came apart under the slab.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Done, thank goodness the concrete cutting company works on weekend emergencies, or I'd still be there, never did see the problem spot but is was beneath the footing, did a slight reroute, 6.25 hrs each with a helper. Forgot to get pictures. American Leak Detectors sure to charge allot on a Sunday, but was will worth it. We have reason to believe a capped line came apart under the slab.


 

You ended up going anyways. good job, bet you glad it is over, and it opened your day up for tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> You ended up going anyways. good job, bet you glad it is over, and it opened your day up for tomorrow :thumbup:



When I said I would not be around I meant on here, yes glad it's done, all in all a made near $600 off the commission.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> When I said I would not be around I meant on here, yes glad it's done, all in all a made near $600 off the commission.


Commission?

Do you work for like Roto-rooter or something or your boss just gives commission?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Not for RR but the company I work for pays a commission.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Not for RR but the company I work for pays a commission.



Sweet, I wish all companies paid commission 

Nice job 

Make sure to send me a Christmas card now :laughing:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Address:
*******
100% Certified Peon
Rochester, New York


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Not for RR but the company I work for pays a commission.


 
i wish i still got payed commmission. i worked for a local company that was bought and "incorporated" into another local company that is a national franchise. the owners are doing very well, i'm making less than 75% of what i did last year. 

oh, i love slab leaks. i don't like doing the leak detection too much, i always get nervous when i blow open the slab but i've yet to be off my more than a foot or so. 









paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

i love slab leaks.. money money money. American leak detectors are expensive. havent had to use them yet, but will if i have to.


----------

